# VR6 New Beetle swap :)



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

looking to swap out my 2.SLOW for a VR6. I'm just wondering how difficult its going to be. I mean i know that the engine will bolt right up, but I'm just unsure about if its worth it or not.


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

bolt right up?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

There is a pretty decent sized build thread over on newbeetle.org about a swap. Might be one here too. Do some searching. There are a few builds out there. Don't think its just a bolt right up thing...


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

Yeah. My neighbor put a mk4 24v vr6 in his 01 beetle. Said it bolted right up. He just had to do a lot of shimming and wire in the electronic throttle body. I'm planning to do a mk3 vr6. Harness is basically plug and play.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

There is a TON of work involved in this. The VR6 motor is bigger than a 2.0 or 1.8T. Finding room to fit everything is the challenge. But it's def. possible! :thumbup:


----------



## chnaman (Jan 5, 2002)

00VWBeetle said:


> Yeah. My neighbor put a mk4 24v vr6 in his 01 beetle. Said it bolted right up. He just had to do a lot of shimming and wire in the electronic throttle body. I'm planning to do a mk3 vr6. Harness is basically plug and play.


 a mk3 harness will not just plug up to a beetle, you would be better off with a MKIV vr swap. that is closer to "plug and play"


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't even see the MKIII VR part...hmmm...I don't see that working unless you acutally install a MKIII VR and change a lot over. But like he said...better to just find a MKIV GTI or Jetta that's been wrecked in the back with a VR and use that.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

00VWBeetle said:


> I mean i know that the engine will bolt right up...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


Oh, please just bolt it right up, and take a couple of pictures as you do (shouldn't need more than one or two. OK, maybe three, max). Can't wait for you to document this very simple swap for us.  

Goooood luck!


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

Been doing alot of thinking...i was going to turbo the 2.0 bu cause i realized that the used car dealership had GPS and remote shutdown wired into the car and swapping the engine out would tamper it. so i was going to turbo it and realized that the overall cost or turboing the 2.0 vs. the VR^ is generally the same. So December 2011, i should be starting the swap. i know its a long time, but i have to pay the car off... :/ But it'll all work out. Ill post pics of the swap when i decide to start, but I may change my mind again LOL.


----------



## jdub41beet (Aug 14, 2009)

SUBSCRIBED! :laugh:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

00VWBeetle said:


> ......I'm just unsure about if its worth it or not.


What is your measure of being "worth it"? HP goals? Longevity? "Being unique"? 

If a bump in HP is your goal, why not just add a chip and/or add nitrous and/or add a supercharger? 
(Did you know there are bolt-on SC kits for the 2.0?)

If you're on a budget, swapping in a VR or turbo'ing your 2.0 just doesn't make any sense. :beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Shameless plug but I'm selling a turbo kit.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

SMG8vT said:


> Shameless plug but I'm selling a turbo kit.


:thumbup::laugh: ...and I have a nitrous kit for sale!

COME ON OP! You can build a sick turbo'd 2.0 on spray with the help of your friends SMG8vT and JimmyD! :beer::beer::beer: It bolts right up :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jdub41beet (Aug 14, 2009)

JimmyD said:


> :thumbup::laugh: ...and I have a nitrous kit for sale!
> 
> COME ON OP! You can build a sick turbo'd 2.0 on spray with the help of your friends SMG8vT and JimmyD! :beer::beer::beer: It bolts right up :beer::beer::beer:


hes right you know...get drunk, hang your tongue out and get to it...works with the ladies why not with VWs :laugh:


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

How much for the turbo kit? I need a new head too + my tranny just went. I'd love the n20 too. Lol


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

$1700 plus shipping. Less than 6000 miles on the kit. I have cylinder heads too, pistons, rods, the works.


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

How much for the full works?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

PM'ed


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sure if uve done any kind of research I'm sure uve came across my build thread.. a 12v VR swap in a beetle is not as hard has everyone thinks. But unless ur a mechanic, I wouldn't suggest tackling it on ur own. Any questions just ask me.


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

*Lets kick this pig*

It's been a long time since I've posted this. But I am finally ready to start this swap!!! My boy has a few VR6's lined up at an auto auction. I'll definately be posting alot more now along with build pics. Depending on if we get the car or not, hopefully within the next 2 weeks I'll be starting the process! Just in time for prom, Imagine riding into prom in a VR6 beetle. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

00VWBeetle said:


> ...I am finally ready to start this swap!!!


 :beer: :thumbup: Good luck with it! Yes, please do keep this thread updated with your progress and pics too. 



00VWBeetle said:


> Just in time for prom, Imagine riding into prom in a VR6 beetle. :laugh::laugh:


 PROM!? Are you seriously a high school kid? If so, kudos to you for taking on a project like this swap! :thumbup: 
At your age, I was mostly concerned with going to see bands play in the city and landing kick-flips off stair sets.


----------



## vwraddo93slc (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have a beetle anymore but I am interested in this :thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

*Cut Short *

Well guys, yet again this swap wont be happening...not because of funds or lack of resources but because i was tboned in an intersection and she is totaled. If there is anything i am glad about its that i didn't buy the motor yet. ill post pics of the car in a bit. :/


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

let me know if you guys can see the picture


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sucks you got t-boned. Hope you're alright. No pics showing though.


----------



## 00VWBeetle (May 23, 2011)

im fine thanks. yeah my back and neck hurt, STILL. :/ it doesn't really hit you that you miss your car till you say "okay mom im going out" and she looks at you like "with what car?"


----------

